# FREE betting signals from professionals



## BettMan (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi Guys!

Here, I will give you betting signals from professional team
Will be honest with you, all these signals are NOT free for ME. But i am here to give you them for free some time, and later on, you will see how does it work.
Trust me, from these time you are going to make a money!!! 

Only few ruls to follow:
Never do not put more than 10% of your bank at one time! 
Some times I will give you VIP signal which I want you to follow and remember because theese signals will be the best of the best and it will be deleted FIRST from FREE personal thread 

And one more thing, I am not English speaker so sorry for some mistakes if i do it

Now, get ready to make a money!!!


----------



## BettMan (Aug 31, 2019)

Signal 1 for 5% of your bank

Croatia. 1. HNL   LIVE!!!

NK ISTRA 1961 - OSIJEK

HANDICAP OSIJEK "0"


----------



## BettMan (Sep 1, 2019)

Some of the signals I will be giving you LIVE so you have to be fast to bet and get your money)


----------



## Zheka83 (Sep 1, 2019)

Some nonsense! Where reasons? Small odds.


----------



## BettMan (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi everybody!

SIGNAL LIVE 10% of your bank

Football.Sweden. Youth League
Orebro U21 - Djurgardens U21

Goal 1 Up To 60 Min - YES  "2.18" at this moment 
LOST

NEW
Goal 1 Up To 75 Min - YES  "2.18" at this moment


----------



## BettMan (Sep 2, 2019)

Football.Romania. Liga 2 LIVE
LIVE

SCM Argesul Pitesti - Pandurii Targu Jiu

TOTAL 2 OVER   "2.4" at this moment


----------



## BettMan (Sep 2, 2019)

LIVE Football.Estonia. Esiliiga

LIVE Tallinna Kalev II - Flora Tallinn II

SIGNAL "W2" team 2 to win 1.67 at this moment


----------



## BettMan (Sep 3, 2019)

LIVE 
Football.Russian Cup

Tyumen - Yenisey Krasnoyarsk

Goal 1 Up To 60 Min - Yes.  "1.85" at this moment


----------

